# Cosmotron



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Arrived from Japan this week.My collection was missing the weird day date fast change!(hold vertical press in crown, invert to vertical and press crown again for each one)

aquamarine colour dial with facetted crystal in mint condition shows it off well. Few light marks to case but ticks like an overheated machinegun at I think 36000bph.Believed 1975.

slightly annoying is back number says 7804 and 8 jewel movement labelled 7806A,have had a look around but a bit too detailed explanations in Japanese for me,


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very interesting effect that faceted crystal - - but you'll never get another one if it gets bludgered in some way - - at least I would think NOT! easily









Certainly different - - ldman:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

mel said:


> Very interesting effect that faceted crystal - - but you'll never get another one if it gets bludgered in some way - - at least I would think NOT! easily
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mm,well I have a Technos Kaiser with that problem but am trying to get hold of the facet that fits that, seems they do become available...sometimes


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

What a fascinating watch - love that square facet in the glass and the unusual dial colour.

Sorry I ca't help you with technical details. I'm still not quite clear how the fast date/day system works - do you actually have to reposition the watch for date and day? Sorry, I'm a bit thick these days.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

> What a fascinating watch - love that square facet in the glass and the unusual dial colour.
> 
> Sorry I ca't help you with technical details. I'm still not quite clear how the fast date/day system works - do you actually have to reposition the watch for date and day? Sorry, I'm a bit thick these days.


Yes,the watch has to be vertical with 12 at top then crown pressed in for one change and inverted so 6 at t op to change the other.

Check out "sweephand blog cosmotron" on the net.honestly cosmotrons are the only ones using this system i think,great party trick.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi Chris,

Been away for a few days, so missed your Cosmoton post....nice addition although I do find some of these 1970s Cosmotrons rather garish in 2014...but they were very much of the time (discos etc). I have the one below (any many others), but you'll never catch me wearing it! :lol:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

That is lovely, I tried to get hold of one a while ago but sadly I was outbid.

They aren't exactly cheap.

Well done, I am not jealous one bit honest. :taz:


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry I missed this post - nice to see a Cosmotron or two  I have a '7804' which has the 7806 movement in it, so I think it's ok in fact. Is the dial code '7806 - xxxxxx'? Paul is right that some of the 1970 models can be a little loud! Here's mine which has a nice classic look:










Stephen


----------



## setover (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh!very lovely watch,I love the the dial and its color is very eye-catching! The square facet in the glass make it more attractive, hope to have one... :taz:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't help myself, I like it....). The square crystal Facet was probably quite trippy in the 70s. Love the method for day date change.


----------

